# Ruger P95 9MM



## Huston (Dec 1, 2008)

I took a trip up to Academy over in College Station after finally making my mind up on a hand gun. After filling out all the paper and getting up to the cash register and thinking I was going to pay $349 for the gun it rang up as $299. That was quite a nice surprise for Christmas, also came with 2 magazines and a gun lock.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats on your new gun. It is always nice to be PLEASANTLY surprised at the cash register.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I live in College Station.

I had a P95 earlier this year, but sold it a few months back for cash to go towards another purchase. I think I paid $319 at Champion for it at the time. 

But that was a good deal ya got there


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good deal to me. :smt023

Welcome to the forum.

-Jeff-


----------

